

This is what LinkedIn's encryption routine should have looked like (Ruby) - Toshio
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2Ebq4BYi

======
rbanffy
Not that good. A single hash with a more complicated salt will stop rainbow-
table attacks, but not brute-force ones.

